# ISPConfig 3 - Plesk



## hahni (24. Jan. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wie weit ist denn die Entwicklung des Importers von Plesk nach ISPConfig? Ich hätte da eine konkrete Anfrage von einem Kunden.

Gerne wäre ich - sofern das Plug-in noch nicht funktioniert - bereit, mich finanziell oder in Form von Manpower einzubringen.

Laut Roadmap ist da offensichtlich in den letzten 6 Monaten nicht allzu viel passiert.

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (24. Jan. 2013)

Probier es am besten mal aus. Ich weiß dass der Entwicklerd es Plugins seine Server dmit migriert hat, es sind wohl aber noch ein paar Macken drin. Da ich keine Plesk Server habe, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen in wie weit es funktioniert.


----------



## hahni (24. Jan. 2013)

Es sind in meinem Fall Daten von DomainFactory und Plesk zusammen zu fassen. Nachdem es für DF vermutlich keinen Importer gibt, würde ich mit Plesk beginnen.

Dann sehe ich auch gleich, ob die Sache funktioniert und der Schaden hält sich in Grenzen. Für mich wäre aber immer noch interessant zu wissen, wie ich an das Plug-in komme und wie die Arbeitsweise ist.


----------



## Till (24. Jan. 2013)

Das Plugin ist ein Teil von ISPConfig wie alle Tasks die dem ISPConfig 3 projekt im Bugtracker zugeordnet sind. Einach die SVN Version runterladen und installieren.


----------



## hahni (24. Jan. 2013)

Also derweil mit einer Entwicklerversion arbeiten? Und in der neuesten "svn" statt "stable" ist dann das Plug-in enthalten?


----------



## Till (24. Jan. 2013)

> Also derweil mit einer Entwicklerversion arbeiten?


Entwickelt wird immer mit der Entwicklerversions, daher heißt die ja so  Sachen die noch nicht fertig sind, wie das Plesk Plugin, sind daher nur in der Entwicklerversion enthalten.


----------



## hahni (24. Jan. 2013)

Macht Sinn. Dann zieh ich mir die und setze mal so einen Kundenrechner auf !


----------

